# Wanted: Pontiac Engine Person in Northern Virginia/Dc Area



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

I just got my 400 back from the machine shop and installed in my 70 lemans. I am in need of a good mechanic that knows pontiac to help fine tune the engine. Please send me your contact info. Thanks in advance


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

G-Code72 said:


> I just got my 400 back from the machine shop and installed in my 70 lemans. I am in need of a good mechanic that knows pontiac to help fine tune the engine. Please send me your contact info. Thanks in advance


G-Code, the best in the country is right here on this forum under the name Mr. P-Body - Jim Lehart. His contact info is on his shop's web site: Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!

Bear


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the "plug" Rob. I answered this man's question on another forum just a few minutes ago.

We're located 45 miles SW of Richmond where US Rts. 360 and 460 "cross". I live in Chesterfield, a "suburb" of Richmond. That's 90 miles less driving... 

Jim


----------

